# puberty/maturity???



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

At wat age does a male hit puberty/maturity, and what changes can i expect????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I noticed my males change around 10 months - a year. I would assume most are around that age maybe a lil past a year. For me I noticed dog aggression come into play, although all are great with the females they { other then crush and a few select males} dont get along with other male dogs. Also they are more aware at that age of the females while in heat and carry on and whine and cry 24/7 so if you have intact females in the house ENJOY lol. Other then normal growth changes you will see such as filling out I never noticed much else.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

clvnlyns said:


> At wat age does a male hit puberty/maturity, and what changes can i expect????


Usually between two and three years of age. Its also when DA can show up if it hasn't already by then.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Usually between two and three years of age. Its also when DA can show up if it hasn't already by then.


I concur. Its all different pending the dog. But definitely stay away from the dog park if your male is intact. Best thing to do is nueter the dog now and he will benefit all around in the end. Plus you will be able to take him to the dog park and socialize him with others a lot easier!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

denial4society said:


> I concur. Its all different pending the dog. But definitely stay away from the dog park if your male is intact. Best thing to do is nueter the dog now and he will benefit all around in the end. Plus you will be able to take him to the dog park and socialize him with others a lot easier!


spay or neutering WILL NOT cure them from possible DA issues those are genetic. The dog park should still be off limits with this breed for DA issues as well as many other health issues dog parks contain.
Neutering in some cases you may notice them to be a bit easier to handle just with them not having that one thing on there mind as most males of every species does when you take them out, But its not guaranteed to calm them down.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

denial4society said:


> I concur. Its all different pending the dog. But definitely stay away from the dog park if your male is intact. Best thing to do is nueter the dog now and he will benefit all around in the end. Plus you will be able to take him to the dog park and socialize him with others a lot easier!


Yes, every dog is different but you should never expect these dogs not to fight! They may not start it but they will finish it  DA can show up at anytime with this breed. And DOG parks are a BIG NO NO neutered or not!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia took way longer to mature than I expected although it could have been because he was fixed at a young age. He started filling out more and became more DA after his second birthday. He just turned three on Halloween and I've noticed quite a difference in him since last year as well. His head got a bit bigger and his chest has finally dropped below his elbow. He still looks like he's going through some small changes.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would say my boy was mostly filled out by 18 months or so. but he got wider and then gained and lost 10 lbs after he was neutered at 2 years. Its hard to tell if he kept changing because I was changing his weight, lol.



denial4society said:


> I concur. Its all different pending the dog. But definitely stay away from the dog park if your male is intact. Best thing to do is nueter the dog now and he will benefit all around in the end. Plus you will be able to take him to the dog park and socialize him with others a lot easier!


my pup was socialized with all types of animals and neutered, but still has DA. Just because your dog is fixed and socialized doesn't mean it will not be DA.


----------



## BusterAmStaff (Feb 27, 2012)

OK here is my question along the same line my Buster is an 8-9 month old pit and we have a 3yr old American Bulldog intact female. It seems he has been slowly coming into his I have the Jewels in this house phase. He has been showing PA and DA. And it seems he wants to seclude himself from the whole house. We have alot of people in a smallish home. He has even gotten to where he will not let me pet him below his collar? As well as staking the entire upstairs for himself. How do I get him past this phase? What is the right way to deal with the aggression? I have never owned a male let alone a male pit. Up until now he has been the best puppy I could have dreamed of having! Smart and sweet as sugar.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BusterAmStaff said:


> OK here is my question along the same line my Buster is an 8-9 month old pit and we have a 3yr old American Bulldog intact female. It seems he has been slowly coming into his I have the Jewels in this house phase. He has been showing PA and DA. And it seems he wants to seclude himself from the whole house. We have alot of people in a smallish home. He has even gotten to where he will not let me pet him below his collar? As well as staking the entire upstairs for himself. How do I get him past this phase? What is the right way to deal with the aggression? I have never owned a male let alone a male pit. Up until now he has been the best puppy I could have dreamed of having! Smart and sweet as sugar.


I would start your own thread so you will get more responses but if your boy is showing dominance then your going to have a problem if you don't nip it in the butt now with a good trainer. If you have an intact bitch in the home you are asking for trouble and as he matures if you have no plans neutering him then he could really start showing more aggression especially when he starts smelling a bitch in heat in the home. Why is your bitch not spayed? Do you plan on spaying her? Pyometra isn't anything to chance because the older they get the more chance of them contracting the infection. I hope one dog or both are getting fixed eventually or you could also have an accidental litter which the world doesn't need as well  Not saying you aren't responsible but accidents do happen. Also if your male is showing HA or PA as you say then most people would agree that he should be PTS especially where he is a young pup. I've owned an HA dog in the past he was a cattle dog but he loved his family and never showed any aggression towards us. If he did I wouldn't have thought twice about putting him to sleep. To much of a risk/responsibility when you own a HA dog but even more of a risk if they want to bite the hands that feed them. Aslo, with two bulldogs in the home I hope you plan on crating and rotating if he is also showing DA. I would never leave them unattended and crate both of them when no one is home. Even having the opposites of sex in a two dog home is no guarantee that they will always get along.


----------



## BusterAmStaff (Feb 27, 2012)

OK will start a new thread I will copy and paste the same text. But as for the intact bitch she won't be fixed because she isn't mine to fix but I am pushing for Buster to be neutered. And I am pushing for it to happen like yesterday because of exactly what you said do not want puppy's! lol And the HA is just weird I am not sure what that is about but I am forcing the trainer issue as well. I have one coming on Monday to start. She has pits and loves the bully breeds.


----------

